# what do eggs look like



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

i dont know if i see eggs in my tank what do i do if they are? please reply right away. cause i kinda snuck on the computer


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You're not going to have eggs from baby RBPs in a 29-gallon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i will send you to the appropriate forum where you will get many responses and see example through a simple search.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

triple post WTF?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Triple post.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Eggs


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

Mack said:


> You're not going to have eggs from baby RBPs in a 29-gallon.
> [snapback]816992[/snapback]​


this is true...

and highoctane, that pic isn't showing up for me.. only a centimeter of the top portion is loading. to describe the eggs, there are hundreds to thousands of them and they are yellowish balls. you will know for a fact that they are eggs without having to previously see them.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

...


----------

